# Discoloration then death



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

One of my ancon auratus showed no signs of abnormality except for a gradual (over two weeks) discoloration of its green markings to a nasty metallic brown, and then died. No wieght loss, no abnormal behavior. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

What was the age of the frog?
Did you feed anything different?
Was he getting supplements? Too much? Too little?
Did you change anything about the tank?

I've notice some of my frogs in quarantine their color is off. But when I release them into the tank with the others they color back up. So it leads me to believe that something was amiss in my quarantine tank our it was due to stress. I don't know if this helps I'm just brain storming looking for clues, anything.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

no, nothing I can think of changed in their environment.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

OK either the frog had some terminal disease, or there was a change somewhere. Did you have fecals done on the frog? How long did you have it in its current tank? What are you supplementing with? Just trying to help.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

*d*

Lydia, 


I just lost a reticulated auratus to whatever you are describing. It turned from green and black to nasty brownish and black, and didnt move much. About 3 days later, it was dead. 

I dont know what it was, and I dont have a vet around here that knows anything about frogs, so I ordered some powdered panacur. I assume it cant hurt to do a worming or two. I cant understand what else it could have been other than a parasite maybe. It was fat and healthy before, then just turned colors and got more and more lazy. 

Guess i'd better update the signature. sigh.....  

I feel your pain though! I'm sorry to hear that and if you find out what it was, let me know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

I had a n aurotaenia do the same thing... got real skinny on the way out too =(


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

I just had a vent do the same thing. I noticed that the color was off on Sunday. I separated him from his other two tank mates on Sunday night. He passed sometime today. Anyone find out what caused it?

Dawn


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Some kind of fungal infection?

Luke


----------

